# dont be mad, but....



## crazee (Oct 28, 2006)

(wasnt sure which forum to stick this into...)








my brother left his car at my house (thing was in mint condition), so i called my friends and we had fun.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (crazee)*

This is soooooo Washington.
I'll take the sunvisor clips please.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (crazee)*

crack whore


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (crazee)*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (MFZERO)*


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (StormChaser)*

umm, did your brother know?


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

This belongs here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=1


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (chewym)*

so that is what ******** do in their spare time


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (crazee)*

1. Your brother should kick you in the nutz. 
2. I need these pieces, take them off and sell them to me - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2998604



_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 6:31 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (crazee)*




































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: dont be mad, but.... (S4ItaliaGt)*

i really hope this isnt true...


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

Can you show us what you guys did to the KG once you had a few Raniers in your bellies???


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)

thread should be titled 'when ******** attack'


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

hey not all of us are ********!!


----------

